# New guy in VA



## norsemaninbfe (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello

Live in Suffolk VA, work in Virginia Beach in Facility Management. Original from a farm in MN ended up here after a tour in the Navy. Motorcycles and firearms are hobbies, amiture machinest. Closing on 24 acres in South Hampton County next week, planted in pine with a small creek on the north with some swap and a larger creek in the rear. Backs up against 300 acres that was clear cut this last spring. So far lots of deer, turkey, rabbits, quail, and squirrel. Guy I am buying it from says he hears howling at night so hoping there will be yotes. Purchased a Turbo Dog caller so hoping to get out right after closing.

Vern


----------



## norsemaninbfe (Dec 18, 2011)

Picture of the land


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT ! Looks like a nice piece of land and good setup for ya. Good luck !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT norsemaninbfe. Good looking area. You should do well. Enjoy PT.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Vern. Looks and sounds very good!


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like your going to have some fun there. Welcome to PT!


----------



## norsemaninbfe (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. Having never called or baited bfore I am sure I will have lots of questions.

Vern


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

thats good to know we have a few virginia boy on here.looks like a fine piece of property.myself,like howlinred havn't seen any quail where i'm at but i am trying to get the habitate up for them and try to get the birds back.if you ever get an itch to hunt coyotes anywhere else in virginia i'm in the charlottesvill area and have acces to a lot of land to hunt.


----------

